# OLED vs Beamer? Rec 2020 u.  HDR



## Wenzman (20. März 2019)

Hallo,

überlege ob ich mir als nächstes einen Beamer oder OLED zulegen soll. Ersetzt werden soll ein ziemlich schäbiger 65 '' 4k Fernseher ohne HDR (so ziemlich einer der Ersten und Billigsten).

Hatte vorher schonmal einen FHD Beamer und fand es für Filme großartig. OLED's sollen aber auch einen ziemlich großen WOW Faktor erzeugen. Ich habe keine großen Ansprüche was z.b. "Lichthöfe" etc angeht. 90 % Filme über Netflix und 10 % Games über PC. 

In Frage würde bei den Beamer für mich entweder der Optoma UHD300X oder Acer V6810 kommen. 

Der Optoma unterstützt nur "HDR" und nicht "HDR10", soll laut google aber das gleiche sein. Was mich stört ist, dass er im Gegensatz zum Acer nur Rec 790 und kein Rec 2020 kann. Bedeutet das, dass die Farben in HDR schwächer sind ? Ansonsten wäre der Optoma von der P/L her super. 

Bei den OLED käme der LG OLED 55B8SLC in Frage. Ist OLED überhaupt so toll oder reicht da nicht auch ein LCD mit Quantum Dot ?

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Geräten ? Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?

Danke


----------



## colormix (21. März 2019)

Beamer halten länger  weil man die Birne tauschen kann verbraucht    mehr Strom und ist nicht lautlos
kein Einbrennen ,  beim  OLED  habe ich oft gelesen Brennt ein das Sender Logo  ,
vor  und Nachteile wenn man so will .
Vielleicht ist es Sinnvoll für das  übliche  den  TV zu behalten    für Filme  Extra einen 4 K  Beamer ?
4k es gibt kaum Filme/Inhalte  die wirklich in 4K sind,
habe erst vor ein paar Tagen auf UHD1 den Krimi geschaut Bild mehr als   schlechte  HD Qualität da sind nur die Demos und Docus scharf


----------



## robbe (21. März 2019)

Der TE schreibt, das er 90% Filme über Netflix schaut, da dürfte nichts mit einbrennenden Senderlogos sein. Zudem wird das Thema deutlich schlimmer dargestellt, als es ist. Da müsstest du schon stundenlang jeden Tag ein und denselben Sender schauen, damit da evetuell mal was passiert. Zudem sind die meisten Logos mittlerweile leicht transparant, was der Sache auch nochmal entgegen wirkt.
Dasselbe bei 4K, bei 90% Netflix Filmen dürften  schon einige entsprechende Inhalte dabei sein.

Fakt wird sein, das du mit einem Beamer nicht, an das Bild eines Oled herankommen wirst, die restlichen Vor und Nachteile musst du selber abwägen.


----------



## xDave78 (21. März 2019)

Bei modernen Geräten mit OLED dürfte das Einbrennen kein Thema mehr sein, das z.B. im laufenden Betrieb und auch beim Anschalten  Routinen durchlaufen, die eben dem entgegen wirken. Zum File /Serien gucken würde ich jedenfalls auf jeden Fall einen OLED Marken TV empfehlen. Ich habe selbst erst vor wenigen Wochen den Umstieg auf einen LG C8LLA OLED vollzogen und kann eigentlich nur sagen, dass bei Inhalten mit UHD und Dolby Vision der Unterschied ähnlich "Wow" war (für mich), wie damals als ich vom Sony Röhren TV auf FullHD LCD gewechselt bin und das erste Mal eine BlueRay angeschaut habe. Für mich war eben auch ausschlaggebend, dass genau die genannten Schwächen in der Generation der OLEDs ab 2018 im wesentlichen keine Rolle mehr spielen. Natürlich wird das noch eine Weile herumgeistern, wie sich ja auch das Gerücht der Schreib/Lesezyklen bei SSDs lange hielt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. März 2019)

Nimm einen OLED.
Bild ist um WELTEN besser.
Bessere Farben, Kontraste und Helligkeit.


Übrigens sind die beiden von dir genannten Beamer KEINE nativen 4K Beamer, auch wenn’s noch so groß auf Amazon in der Angebotsbeschreibung steht.
Die nativen 4K Beamer beginnen im preissegment von ca. 4000€ und haben noch immer ein weit schlechteres Bild als jeder OLED TV.


----------



## Venom89 (21. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> 4k es gibt kaum Filme/Inhalte  die wirklich in 4K sind,
> habe erst vor ein paar Tagen auf UHD1 den Krimi geschaut Bild mehr als   schlechte  HD Qualität da sind nur die Demos und Docus scharf



Nicht jeder hängt noch in der Steinzeit fest, wie du mit deinem Volumen Tarif. 
Es gibt mehr als genug 4K Inhalte, auch wenn du das nicht glauben möchtest.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (21. März 2019)

Interessantes Thema. Ich grübel aktuell auch darüber nach, was es als nächstes wird. Aktuell habe ich einen ca. 8 Jahre alten +50" Panasonic PLASMA Tv. Die werden schon lange nicht mehr hergestellt. Grundsätzlich bin ich damit zufrieden, allerdings bin ich letztens mit meiner freundin durch einen Media markt gelaufen, und da TV's in der größenordnung von 2-3meter länge 1,5m höhe für um die 1000 EUR gesehen und war verblüfft, wie billig die dinger geworden sind und welche Bildqualität da mittlerweile geliefert wird.

Bei Beamern ist das Bild sicherlich auch nicht schlechter geworden. Und ein HighEnd Gerät für 4k Euro soll es sicher nicht werden. Meine Augen sind eh zu schlecht, um die Bildqualität so genau zu begutachten.

Bin gespannt, welche Antworten hier noch kommen und ob da auch für mich was bei ist


----------



## xDave78 (21. März 2019)

Vernünftige und wirklich gute Geräte bekommst Du ab ~1.200 (OLED, 55"). Ich kann hier auf jeden Fall den LG C8LL*A* empfehlen (~1500€ in 55", ~2000€ in 65"). Ich hab da lange recherchiert letztes Jahr und am Ende war die Entscheidung für mich relativ eindeutig was Qualität, Leistung, Bild, Featureset und auch Budget angeht kam da kein Anderer in Frage.

Wenn man Netflix und Rakuten.tv öffnet bricht die Mär von den fehlenden Inhalten sehr schnell in sich zusammen.
Nahezu alle Neuerscheinungen bieten UHD, HDR10 und/oder Dolby Vision.

Daher kündige ich nun auch mein Sky. Serien schau ich nur noch in Netflix und Filme inzwischen eher selten und wenn, dann leih ich mir 1-2x im Monat einen Film in ordentlicher Quali online aus. Da muss ich keine 30€ jeden Monat bezahlen


----------



## Wenzman (21. März 2019)

Danke für die Antworten. Dass das keine nativen 4k Beamer sind ist mir bewusst. Die von 2018 sollen mit dem Texas Instruments chip aber nahe an die 8,3 Millionen Pixel kommen.

Ich denke ich muss mich zwischen ''klein und phänomenales bild'' und ''kinofeeling mit guter Bildqaulität'' entscheiden.


QLEDS von Samsung kommen nicht an OLED ran, oder ?


----------



## colormix (21. März 2019)

Beim 4k Beamer würde ich noch warten sind noch  zu teuer ,
beim  OLED  würde ich allerdings auch auf Neuere Modelle einer Neueren Genastion lieber warten als voreilig was jetzt schon zu kaufen


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Beim 4k Beamer würde ich noch warten sind noch  zu teuer ,
> beim  OLED  würde ich allerdings auch auf Neuere Modelle einer Neueren Genastion lieber warten als voreilig was jetzt schon zu kaufen



Was soll denn da noch besser werden?

Die aktuellen sind bereits perfekt fuer das anwenderszenario hier geeignet. 

Einzig und allein der neueste hdmi Standard ist halt noch nirgends an Bord.... Der ist aber auch bei Beamer noch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. März 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Was soll denn da noch besser werden?
> 
> Die aktuellen sind bereits perfekt fuer das anwenderszenario hier geeignet.
> 
> Einzig und allein der neueste hdmi Standard ist halt noch nirgends an Bord.... Der ist aber auch bei Beamer noch nicht vorhanden.



HDMI 2.1 ist bei dem einen oder anderen Fernseher schon integriert, allerdings kosten diese dann auch entsprechend. Die neuen Oled Fernseher haben sich nochmal bei der Bildqualität und Software verbessert.


----------



## RtZk (22. März 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> HDMI 2.1 ist bei dem einen oder anderen Fernseher schon integriert, allerdings kosten diese dann auch entsprechend. Die neuen Oled Fernseher haben sich nochmal bei der Bildqualität und Software verbessert.



Die Bildqualität wird sich auch weiterhin verbessern, man kann entweder kaufen oder man kann natürlich auch noch 10 Jahre warten.


----------



## Wenzman (23. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Bildqualität wird sich auch weiterhin verbessern, man kann entweder kaufen oder man kann natürlich auch noch 10 Jahre warten.


Seh ich auch so.

Hab mich jetzt nebenbei doch für den Beamer entschieden. War im Laden und OLED war zwar super, aber für mich als color casual nicht gut genug um auf 55'' anstatt 120'' zuschauen. 

Danke für eure Meinungen


----------



## colormix (24. März 2019)

ich habe mir auch schon mal  ein OLED und ein Modell von LG was mich interessiert  an ge kuckt  aba....
  Angst dass das Penel durch bricht oder sich verbiegt wenn man es mal putzt  das ist ja nur ca. 2 bis 4 cm nur  dick --- tcha ...?


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich habe mir auch schon mal  ein OLED und ein Modell von LG was mich interessiert  an ge kuckt  aba....
> Angst dass das Penel durch bricht oder sich verbiegt wenn man es mal putzt  das ist ja nur ca. 2 bis 4 cm nur  dick --- tcha ...?



LOL.....sollst ja auch nicht mit dem hichdruckreiniger drauf feuern.....
Ich hab den lg b7 in 65" seit fast 2 Jahren jetzt und da bricht nix und reinigen mit Staubwedel geht hervorragend......

Die Gründe gegen OLED Fernseher werden echt immer absurder.... 

@wenzman, 
Dann viel Spaß damit...bin ja auch großer Beamern und habe meinen häufig für das große Bilderlebnis in betrieb.....aber einen Fernseher, gerade bei tageslichteinfall, kann kein Beamer der Welt ersetzen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2019)

Die Frage wie ich den OLED jemals wieder heile umgezogen bekomme hatte ich mir allerdings auch gestellt. Hab dann halt die Originalverpackung in den Keller gestellt, auch wenn das ordentlich Platz kostet.
Generell führt in der Bildqualität im Moment nichts an den OLEDs vorbei. Sollen auch Spiele darauf gespielt werden und der Drang auf Neues nicht zuu hoch sein finde ich ein Abwarten auf HDMI 2.1 mit VRR aber durchaus angebracht.


----------



## colormix (24. März 2019)

Die Original Verpackung hebe ich immer auf  auch wenn diese Platz weg nimmt, wenn man z.b Umzieht oder den TV mal verkauft oder den TV mal abbaut und still legt und als Ersatz Gerät und einen anderen Neuen nutzt.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> LOL.....sollst ja auch nicht mit dem hichdruckreiniger drauf feuern.....
> Ich hab den lg b7 in 65" seit fast 2 Jahren jetzt und da bricht nix und reinigen mit Staubwedel geht hervorragend......
> 
> Die Gründe gegen OLED Fernseher werden echt immer absurder....



Der TV ist ja noch Neu aber die Frage ist,
 wie schaut es nach 3 Jahren  und wenn Garantie Ende aus ob dann immer noch alles Top in Ordnung ist ?
Viele heutige technische Geräte sind so ausgelegt das sie nach der Garantiezeit kaputt gehen dmait der Kunden wieder was Neues kauft .
Wirklich lange halten nur Beamer da kann man die Birne tauschen wenn die  Betriebsstunden  dem Ende gekommen sind .


----------



## Wenzman (24. März 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> @wenzman,
> Dann viel Spaß damit...bin ja auch großer Beamern und habe meinen häufig für das große Bilderlebnis in betrieb.....aber einen Fernseher, gerade bei tageslichteinfall, kann kein Beamer der Welt ersetzen.



Danke . 

Ich schaue kein TV, sondern nur Netflix und wenn ich mal einen Film / Serie bei Netflix schaue dann immer Abends oder zumindest aber in einem stockfinsteren Raum


----------



## Venom89 (24. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der TV ist ja noch Neu aber die Frage ist,
> wie schaut es nach 3 Jahren  und wenn Garantie Ende aus ob dann immer noch alles Top in Ordnung ist ?
> Viele heutige technische Geräte sind so ausgelegt das sie nach der Garantiezeit kaputt gehen dmait der Kunden wieder was Neues kauft.




Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Quatsch zu tun, den du geschrieben hast? - - >



> ich habe mir auch schon mal ein OLED und ein Modell von LG was mich interessiert an ge kuckt aba....
> Angst dass das Penel durch bricht oder sich verbiegt wenn man es mal putzt das ist ja nur ca. 2 bis 4 cm nur dick --- tcha ...?







> Wirklich lange halten nur Beamer da kann man die Birne tauschen wenn die  Betriebsstunden  dem Ende gekommen sind .



Ein Beamer besteht ja auch aus nichts anderem.


----------



## colormix (24. März 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Quatsch zu tun, den du geschrieben hast? - - >
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was du hier als Unsinn Bezeichnest ?
ein Beamer hat nur zwei Verschleißteile die man tauchen kann auch lange nach der Garantie (!)
Birne und Lüfter falls der mal Probleme macht ,
bei deinem  TV gibt es nach 3 Jahren so gut wie keine Ersatzteile mehr und ein Neues Panel lohnt auch  oft kaum falls man es überhaupt als Ersatzteil bekommt rücken nämlich die Hersteller nicht freiwillig raus .


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2019)

Der Beamer hat genau so ein (durchleuchtetes) Panel welches kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. März 2019)

TVs leiden also unter geplanter Obsoleszenz und Beamer nicht? Gewagte These! Aber wenn es schon Sorge gibt, dass ein OLED zerbricht(!) weil man ihn putzt....ich liebe Foren! Jeden Tag liest man Dinge, auf die man im Traum nicht kommen würde


----------



## aloha84 (25. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Was du hier als Unsinn Bezeichnest ?
> ein Beamer hat nur zwei Verschleißteile die man tauchen kann auch lange nach der Garantie (!)
> Birne und Lüfter falls der mal Probleme macht ,
> bei deinem  TV gibt es nach 3 Jahren so gut wie keine Ersatzteile mehr und ein Neues Panel lohnt auch  oft kaum falls man es überhaupt als Ersatzteil bekommt rücken nämlich die Hersteller nicht freiwillig raus .



Naja beim DLP Beamer hast du noch ein Farbrad inkl. Lichtschranke die gerne kaputt gehen.
Spiegelmechaniken können auch kaputt gehen.
Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## 0ssi (27. März 2019)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Ist OLED überhaupt so toll oder reicht da nicht auch ein LCD mit Quantum Dot ?


Ist LCD mit Quantum Dot überhaupt so toll oder reicht da nicht auch ein LCD ohne Quantum Dot ?
Ist LCD mit Direct LED und Local Dimming (FALD) überhaupt so toll oder reicht auch Edge LED ?
Ist HDR überhaupt so toll oder reicht SDR ? Ist UHD überhaupt so toll oder reicht auch FHD ? 

PS: Der Beamer kann 3D und DAS erzeugt einen WOW Faktor ... wenn man 3D Filme hat !?


----------



## P2063 (27. März 2019)

Jede Technik hat eigene Vor- und Nachteile. Prinzipiell kann ein Quantum Dot heller leuchten, aber ein OLED hat die besseren Schwarzwerte da er die einzelnen Pixel auch komplett dunkel schalten kann, selbst die beste local dimming Technik der highend LEDs kann da nicht mithalten.

Über einbrennen würde ich mir bei OLED jedenfalls keine Gedanken machen, pixel shift und die refresh-algorithmen kümmern sich schon drum, dass das nicht passiert. man muss wirklich 24/7 das immer gleiche Demovideo laufen lassen damit man davon was merkt. Allerdings muss man sich bewusst sein, dass man pech haben und ein "Montagsmodell" erwischen kann bei dem vertical banding auftritt, das ist aber meist nur in extremsituationen wie 5% grau Demobildern sichtbar und sollte sich auf Garantie tauschen lassen.

Beamer käme für mich nur in Frage, wenn das Ziel ein möglichst großformatiges Bild sein soll um einem kinoartigen Filmerlebnis nahe zu kommen. In Sachen Helligkeit/Kontrast/Schärfe ist jeder halbwegs aktuelle TV zumindest den für normalsterbliche bezahlbaren Beamern überlegen.

Für was man sich auch entscheidet, der UHD/HDR Effekt zeigt sich erst bei entsprechendem Bildmaterial. Und so lange noch die meisten Kinofilme nur mit 2k DI gemasterd werden geht da wohl noch einige Zeit ins Land. Streaming ist auf Grund der Kompression leider auch kein Allheilmittel, da gibt es je nach Anbieter sehr starke Qualitätsunterschiede (Amazon Prime liefert z.B. nur mit halb so viel Bandbreite wie Netflix) und viele der Eigenproduktionen machen auch wieder durch übertrieben eingesetztes künstliches Filmkorn und/oder zu dunkle Abstimmung das Bild schlechter als es sein müsste. Die beste Datenrate bekommt man nach wie vor von UHD Blurays.


----------



## Wenzman (27. März 2019)

Noch eine Frage. Ist es möglich, dass ich an den TV/Beamer an HDMI  Anschluss 1 das Bild bekomme und an HDMI 2 den Ton ? oder muss ich mir jetzt extra einen 4k avr kaufen um Bild und Ton gleichzeitig zu bekommen ?


----------



## colormix (27. März 2019)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage. Ist es möglich, dass ich an den TV/Beamer an HDMI  Anschluss 1 das Bild bekomme und an HDMI 2 den Ton ? oder muss ich mir jetzt extra einen 4k avr kaufen um Bild und Ton gleichzeitig zu bekommen ?



Ja du braust einen  UHD 4 K tauglichen HDMI 2.0 oder 2.1   Splitter, der das Signal 
auf den TV und Beamer verteilt , der kommt  an den 
BR  Player oder an den  TV Receiver und zwar einen der den Kopierschutz ausgehebelt wenn du  Geschütze Inhalte schaust wie  Play  TV z.b. nutzt,  sonst hat man nur an einem Gerät ein Bild  illegal ist das nicht  weil man selber der Alleinige Nutzer  ist und nichts illegal verbreitet .


----------



## Wenzman (27. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ja du braust einen  UHD 4 K tauglichen HDMI 2.0 oder 2.1   Splitter, der das Signal
> auf den TV und Beamer verteilt , der kommt  an den
> BR  Player oder an den  TV Receiver und zwar einen der den Kopierschutz ausgehebelt wenn du  Geschütze Inhalte schaust wie  Play  TV z.b. nutzt,  sonst hat man nur an einem Gerät ein Bild  illegal ist das nicht  weil man selber der Alleinige Nutzer  ist und nichts illegal verbreitet .



Ok, ich würde dann quasi meinen alten 1080p AVR an den einen HDMI Eingang des Splitters stecken und z.b. den Fire TV Stick an den 2. Eingang des Splitters und den Ausgang dann an den Beamer. Dadurch bekomme ich gleichzeitig 4k Bild vom Stick und Sound vom avr ? Super,  Danke


----------



## colormix (27. März 2019)

HDMI Spliter ist NICHT   HDMI Switch darauf muss man achten:

- HDMI Switch:  Signal 3 x IN (PC/Player/Receiver)  auf 1 x Out Monitor/TV auf nur  Ein Display .

- HDMI Spliter Signal Verteiler:
Signal 1 x IN  vom Receiver, PC/Player,
 auf 2 x Out  1 x TV 1 x Beamerz.b. 

4K HDMI  bis HDCP 2.2  muss der können der den Kopierschutz abschaltet denn sonst könnte es sein das du bei Inhalten BR Kauf Disk und Play TV es auf einem Gerät gesperrt wird das Bild,
bevor etwas kaufen und Bestellen würde ich aber noch mal beim Hersteller nachfragen wie das  mit Play TV Inhalten ist :


----------



## Wenzman (27. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> HDMI Spliter ist NICHT   HDMI Switch darauf muss man achten:
> HDMI Switch ist für PC, TV Receiver, BR Player auf nur einem TV/Beamer/Monitor.
> 
> HDMI Spliter Signal Verteiler ist für
> ...



Ok Danke


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2019)

Was genau ist denn dein Problem warum du meinst einen HDMI-Splitter zu brauchen?
Für die Verbindung zum AVR/Soundanlage allgemein gibt es mittlerweile doch den ARC (Audio Return Channel) Modus. Sprich moderne TVs können selbst den Master spielen und ein zusätzliches HDMI Tonsignal ausgeben während sie auf dem anderen HDMI bespielt werden.


----------



## colormix (27. März 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn dein Problem warum du meinst einen HDMI-Splitter zu brauchen?
> Für die Verbindung zum AVR/Soundanlage allgemein gibt es mittlerweile doch den ARC (Audio Return Channel) Modus. Sprich moderne TVs können selbst den Master spielen und ein zusätzliches HDMI Tonsignal ausgeben während sie auf dem anderen HDMI bespielt werden.



Das ist  kein Problem sondern  das würde ich genau so machen,
weil man nicht immer Lust hat das  HDMI  Kabel um zustecken ,
wenn ich z.b. von meinem TV Receiver heute über den TV schaue und 
morgen über den Beamer schauen möchte .


----------



## Wenzman (27. März 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn dein Problem warum du meinst einen HDMI-Splitter zu brauchen?
> Für die Verbindung zum AVR/Soundanlage allgemein gibt es mittlerweile doch den ARC (Audio Return Channel) Modus. Sprich moderne TVs können selbst den Master spielen und ein zusätzliches HDMI Tonsignal ausgeben während sie auf dem anderen HDMI bespielt werden.



Ich glaube ein Beamer hat kein ARC, oder ?


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2019)

Ein Beamer kann das genau so haben, kommt halt auf das Modell an.


----------



## colormix (27. März 2019)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein Beamer hat kein ARC, oder ?



Mein  2. TV Ersatz 31.5 Monitor hat auch kein ARC und das Exct. Sound System funktioniert trotzdem ,
auch schön mit 5.1 ,
 da schleißt man beispielsweise den TV-Receiver oder BR Player einfach nur an das Sound System  direkt an und schleift das Video Signal auf den Monitor(Beamer) durch vom Soundsystem , das ARC ist doch nur dafür das am mit der TV Fernbedienung  Laut/Leise/Pause stellen  kann am Soundsystem und das es mit aus geht wenn TV aus .


----------



## Wenzman (27. März 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Beamer kann das genau so haben, kommt halt auf das Modell an.


Acer H6810. hab im Datenblatt nix gefunden.


----------



## Wenzman (27. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Mein  2. TV Ersatz 31.5 Monitor hat auch kein ARC und das Exct. Sound System funktioniert trotzdem ,
> auch schön mit 5.1 ,
> da schleißt man beispielsweise den TV-Receiver oder BR Player einfach nur an das Sound System  direkt an und schleift das Video Signal auf den Monitor(Beamer) durch vom Soundsystem , das ARC ist doch nur dafür das am mit der TV Fernbedienung  Laut/Leise/Pause stellen  kann am Soundsystem und das es mit aus geht wenn TV aus .



Das durchschleifen wäre ja super. Das Problem ist, dass der Beamer 4k fähig ist und der avr nicht. Wenn ich das durchschleifen würde hätte ich am Beamer nur 1080p


----------



## colormix (27. März 2019)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Acer H6810. hab im Datenblatt nix gefunden.



Ohne ARC ist das nicht schlimm  das ist  quasi so,  als wenn man das Soundsystem am Optischen Anschluss hat wo man  dann wieder  2 FB braucht,1 x Beamer  und 1 x Soundsystem, wenn man das so anschließt wie ich beschrieben hatte *g*
Wenn einem das stört   mit 2 FB zu hantieren dann holt man sich eine Gute Lernfähige 4:1 FB und legt die Sound  und Beamer Funktionen einfach in ein Benutzer Profile und man hat dann eine FB für Alles .


----------



## fipS09 (27. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ohne ARC ist das nicht schlimm  das ist  quasi so,  als wenn man das Soundsystem am Optischen Anschluss hat wo man auch 2 FB braucht,1 x Beamer  und 1 x Soundsystem, wenn man das so anschließt wie ich beschrieben hatte *g*
> Und wenn einem das stört   mit 2 FB zu hantieren dann holt man sich eine Gute Lernfähige 4:1 und legt die Sound  und Beamer Funktionen in ein Benutzer Profile



Bei ARC geht es nicht darum sich eine Fernbedienung zu sparen, es geht darum das man auch Geräte an anderen HDMI Eingängen nutzen kann ohne alles durch den Receiver zu schleifen. Durch den Receiver ist halt keine Option falls selbiger, wie im Falle des TEs nur 1080p unterstützt, man aber 4k Signale nutzen möchte. Ich glaube fast du meinst CEC.
HDMI ARC: So funktioniert der Audio Return Channel


----------



## Wenzman (27. März 2019)

Also komme ich um einen neuen AVR nicht herum ?


----------



## fipS09 (27. März 2019)

Welche Zuspieler und welchen AVR nutzt du denn genau?


----------



## Wenzman (27. März 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Welche Zuspieler und welchen AVR nutzt du denn genau?


[FONT=&quot]5.1 Boxen hängen am AVR (Onkyo HT-R358). Würde ich dann mit HDMI an den Beamer ([/FONT]Acer H6810 ab €' '1135 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland[FONT=&quot]) stecken für Ton. Fire TV Stick würde dann direkt am Beamer in HDMI 1 stecken fürs Bild. Ton und Bild aber scheinbar gleichzeitig nicht möglich. [/FONT]


----------



## colormix (27. März 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Bei ARC geht es nicht darum sich eine Fernbedienung zu sparen, es geht darum das man auch Geräte an anderen HDMI Eingängen nutzen kann ohne alles durch den Receiver zu schleifen. Durch den Receiver ist halt keine Option falls selbiger, wie im Falle des TEs nur 1080p unterstützt, man aber 4k Signale nutzen möchte. Ich glaube fast du meinst CEC.
> HDMI ARC: So funktioniert der Audio Return Channel



Die AV Receiver   haben in der Regle nur 1 x HDMI-IN  da könnte man z.b. einen
Hab oder Voll Automatischen HDMI Switch vor schalten für mehrere Geräte Player , TV Receiver ,  
am Signal Ausgang einen HDMI  Splitter  für TV und Beamer/Monitor,  entweder das klappt oder es klappert nicht muss man halt ausprobieren .
Ich hatte an meiner Soundbar 2. TV schon mal einen HDMI Voll Automatischen HDMI Switch  dran für Sat und Kabel  TV Receiver weil der Monitor  nur einen 1 HDMI Anschluss hat, hat normal funktioniert .


----------



## fipS09 (27. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die AV Receiver  haben in der Regle nur 1 x HDMI-IN  da könnte man z.b. einen
> Halb oder Voll Automatischen HDMI Switch vor schalten für mehrere Geräte ,
> am Signal Ausgang einen HDMI  Splitter  für TV und Beamer/Monitor, wo denn das Problem sein soll ?



Das Problem liegt da wo der AVR nur Full HD durchschleift aber man ein 4k Gerät nutzen will. Für den Fire TV Stick fällt mir aber auch keine Lösung ein. Aber da der Beamer nativ nur 1080p unterstützt bin ich mir nichtmals sicher ob es einen Unterschied macht ob du den AVR zwischen schaltest oder nicht.


----------



## colormix (27. März 2019)

Wenn man 4K/HDR  nutzen  will muss der AV das unterstützten  sonst geht nur Voll HD ohne HDR da nützt es es ach herzlich wenig  ,
Beamer haben meist nur 2 X  HDMI in und  das Soundsystem braucht auch HDMI  	 das muss 4K HDR tauglich sein sonst geht das  nicht , nur Voll HD ohne HDR, 
es ist nun mal etwas kompliziert wenn man alles nutzen will  mit dem Richtigen zusammen schalten und es muss alles 4K HDR tauglich sein .


----------



## Wenzman (27. März 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt da wo der AVR nur Full HD durchschleift aber man ein 4k Gerät nutzen will. Für den Fire TV Stick fällt mir aber auch keine Lösung ein. Aber da der Beamer nativ nur 1080p unterstützt bin ich mir nichtmals sicher ob es einen Unterschied macht ob du den AVR zwischen schaltest oder nicht.



Ja macht einen Unterschied, da er 4k Signale schon verarbeitet und darstellen kann. Das Signal muss 4k sein, sonst nützt die 4k xpr shift Technologie auch nichts. 

Kaufe mir dann jetzt aber eine neuen AVR. Bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher ob den hier: Denon AVR-X550BT AV-Receiver Schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Oder den hier: Denon AVRX1400H 7.2-Kanal AV-Receiver und HEOS: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Das einzige Feature des teureren das mich interessiert ist Dolby Atmos, aber keine Ahnung ob es das Wert ist.


----------



## Venom89 (27. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die AV Receiver   haben in der Regle nur 1 x HDMI-IN



Quatsch. Jeder AVR hat mehr als einen input. 



> da könnte man z.b. einen
> Hab oder Voll Automatischen HDMI Switch vor schalten für mehrere Geräte Player , TV Receiver ,
> am Signal Ausgang einen HDMI  Splitter  für TV und Beamer/Monitor,  entweder das klappt oder es klappert nicht muss man halt ausprobieren .



Bei dir klappert auch was 



> Ich hatte an meiner Soundbar 2. TV schon mal einen HDMI Voll Automatischen HDMI Switch  dran für Sat und Kabel  TV Receiver weil der Monitor  nur einen 1 HDMI Anschluss hat, hat normal funktioniert .



Das ist doch etwas komplett anderes 



Wenzman schrieb:


> Ja macht einen Unterschied, da er 4k Signale schon verarbeitet und darstellen kann. Das Signal muss 4k sein, sonst nützt die 4k xpr shift Technologie auch nichts.



Was trotzdem noch weit entfernt von nativen 4K ist. 



> Kaufe mir dann jetzt aber eine neuen AVR. Bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher ob den hier: Denon AVR-X550BT AV-Receiver Schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
> 
> Oder den hier: Denon AVRX1400H 7.2-Kanal AV-Receiver und HEOS: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Das einzige Feature des teureren das mich interessiert ist Dolby Atmos, aber keine Ahnung ob es das Wert ist.



Das viel wichtigere Feature ist das Einmesssystem.  
Den 1500H solltest du für ca den gleichen Preis bekommen, würde ich vorziehen.

Ein splitter würde übrigens nicht funktionieren, selbst bei 4K input, würde immer der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner ausgegeben werden also Full HD.


----------



## colormix (27. März 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Quatsch. Jeder AVR hat mehr als einen input.
> 
> .



Kommt auf die Ausstattung an , Alle AV Receiver  sind zwar 4 Eckig aber die Ausstattung ist nicht gleich  ,


du besitzt offenbar keine UHD 4K Geräte ? die funktionieren auch 
 über nicht 4K UHD taugliche HW   wenn man 4K     abschaltet   fest auf 1080/p  HDMI einstellen beim Player und TV Resiver  ! 
Die 4K HW ist Abwärtskompatibel auf 1080/p


----------



## fipS09 (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> die funktionieren auch
> über nicht 4K UHD taugliche HW   wenn man 4K     abschaltet   fest auf 1080/p  HDMI einstellen beim Player und TV Resiver  !
> Die 4K HW ist Abwärtskompatibel auf 1080/p


Klar kann man das, die Frage ist nur warum sollte man das tun. Über den FireTV Stick hat er ja vermutlich Zugriff auf 4K Content.


----------



## colormix (28. März 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Klar kann man das, die Frage ist nur warum sollte man das tun. Über den FireTV Stick hat er ja vermutlich Zugriff auf 4K Content.



Es gbit sehr wenig 4K  Inhalte die sich die Anbieter teuer bezahlen lassen,   ein Guter 4K UHD Beamer kostet ca. 5000 bis 12000 €, 
für mich ist bei Netlix und diesem Sticks überhaupt nichts dabei was mich interessiert ist  klassische TV klar besser vom Angebot .
Über Sat nur 4 UHD Sender UHDII,RTL Plus , dieser Mode Sender aus Frankreich  und noch ein Urlaubs TV Sender , das   tollen Blockbuster in 4K und 5.1 da laufen   kanste  vergessen  .
Das 4K UHD hat sich nur bei den Geräte Herstellern durch gesetzt nicht bei den Inhalten  das   Angebot  ist selbst   2019 noch sehr erbärmlich .


----------



## P2063 (28. März 2019)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage. Ist es möglich, dass ich an den TV/Beamer an HDMI  Anschluss 1 das Bild bekomme und an HDMI 2 den Ton ? oder muss ich mir jetzt extra einen 4k avr kaufen um Bild und Ton gleichzeitig zu bekommen ?



Geht es jetzt um Beamer UND TV oder Beamer ODER TV? und wie viele Quellen willst du anschließen?

Als Beispiel: Ich habe aktuell auch nur einen alten AV Receiver der nur 1080p kann und noch nicht mal ARC unterstützt. Da Kabel/Sat/DVBT/Netflix/Chromecast/Amazon usw im TV integriert sind brauche ich da schon mal keine UHD fähigen Sticks oder Settopboxen für. Audio geht vom TV digital out an den AVR was für normalen 5.1 Ton auch absolut ausreichend ist, für 3D Sound hab ich ohnehin keine Lautsprecher. Mein UHD Bluray Player hat 2 HDMI Ausgänge, einen direkt an den TV, den anderen für Audio an den AVR. Es hängen quasi nur noch alte Konsolen direkt am AVR die auch nur maximal 1080p ausgeben. 

Kommt natürlich auf die vorhandene Ausstattung an, aber so lange der TV genügend HDMI- und der AVR genügend (digitaltaugliche) Eingänge hat benötigt man nicht zwingend einen neuen. Auch wenn es natürlich übersichtlicher und einfacher zu bedienen ist jedes Gerät bloß mit einem HDMI statt irgendwelchem kreuzweisen Kabelsalat anzuschließen.



Wenzman schrieb:


> Das einzige Feature des teureren das mich interessiert ist Dolby Atmos, aber keine Ahnung ob es das Wert ist.


Hast du ein Lautsprechersystem mit Deckenlautsprechern bzw  Deckenreflektoren? Sonst merkst du den Unterschied eh nicht. Atmos für den Heimbereich ist nicht mit dem Kino-Atmos zu vergleichen, da es die 3D Tonobjekte nur zusätzlich zum regulären 5.1/7.1 Sound einsetzt und nicht für den gesamten Ton die Raumposition berechent. UHD Blurays mit entsprechend gut abgemischtem 3D Audio sind quasi noch rarer als welche bei denen das Bild tatsächlich in 4k gemasterd wurde.  Schau dir als Beispiel einfach mal die Vorträge und Rezensionen von GrobiTV an: YouTube

Es reicht ja nicht, einen AVR zu haben der Atmos verarbeiten kann wenn er dann trotzdem nur 5.1 Ton ausgibt (die gibt es schon ab 300€). Um wirklichen 3D Ton zu bekommen muss der AVR mindestens 5.1.2, besser 7.2.4 können, also auch 2-4 Lautsprecher für die Höheninformation bedienen. Es gibt ein paar in der Klasse um 700€ bei denen man konfigurieren kann ob man 7.1 oder 5.1.2 ausgeben will, aber "richtiges" Atmos geht erst bei ca. 1100€ für den AVR plus noch mal ab ca. 180€ für zwei zusätzliche Lautsprecher los. 

Auch wenn manche im HiFi Forum absolut begeisterte 3D Audio verfechter sind, mir war es bisher für das magere Angebot den Preis nicht wert dahingehend aufzurüsten.


----------



## Venom89 (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Ausstattung an , Alle AV Receiver  sind zwar 4 Eckig aber die Ausstattung ist nicht gleich



Dann zeig mir doch mal einen AVR welcher nur einen Input besitzt 




> du besitzt offenbar keine UHD 4K Geräte ?



65XE9005, Shield TV, Denon 4200W
Doch die Besitze ich. 



> die funktionieren auch
> über nicht 4K UHD taugliche HW   wenn man 4K     abschaltet   fest auf 1080/p  HDMI einstellen beim Player und TV Resiver  !
> Die 4K HW ist Abwärtskompatibel auf 1080/p



Ach ne, wirklich? Wo habe ich denn das Gegenteil behauptet? 



colormix schrieb:


> Es gbit sehr wenig 4K  Inhalte die sich die Anbieter teuer bezahlen lassen,



Hör doch auf diesen Unsinn zu schreiben. 




> ein Guter 4K UHD Beamer kostet ca. 5000 bis 12000 €,



Bei 3500€ geht es ca los. 



> für mich ist bei Netlix und diesem Sticks überhaupt nichts dabei was mich interessiert ist  klassische TV klar besser vom Angebot .



Für dich ist es das klar bessere Angebot, weil dein Steinzeit Internet, dir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. 




> Über Sat nur 4 UHD Sender UHDII,RTL Plus , dieser Mode Sender aus Frankreich  und noch ein Urlaubs TV Sender , das   tollen Blockbuster in 4K und 5.1 da laufen   kanste  vergessen  .



Scheint ja ein super Angebot zu geben. 



> Das 4K UHD hat sich nur bei den Geräte Herstellern durch gesetzt nicht bei den Inhalten  das   Angebot  ist selbst   2019 noch sehr erbärmlich .



Erbärmlich ist deine Art und Weise alles schlecht zu reden, nur weil es dir verwehrt bleibt.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es gbit sehr wenig 4K  Inhalte die sich die Anbieter teuer bezahlen lassen,   ein Guter 4K UHD Beamer kostet ca. 5000 bis 12000 €,
> für mich ist bei Netlix und diesem Sticks überhaupt nichts dabei was mich interessiert ist  klassische TV klar besser vom Angebot .
> Über Sat nur 4 UHD Sender UHDII,RTL Plus , dieser Mode Sender aus Frankreich  und noch ein Urlaubs TV Sender , das   tollen Blockbuster in 4K und 5.1 da laufen   kanste  vergessen  .
> Das 4K UHD hat sich nur bei den Geräte Herstellern durch gesetzt nicht bei den Inhalten  das   Angebot  ist selbst   2019 noch sehr erbärmlich .




Zugegeben viele Filme liegen nicht nativ in 4k vor sondern allenfalls in 2k (wobei man da immer noch profitiert), aber es gibt zahlreiche Filme und Serien die mit 4k und HDR viel Spaß machen.


----------



## FetterKasten (28. März 2019)

Warum müssen es auch immer Filme sein? Die haben doch sowieso wiederum Effekte, wie Filmkörnung usw., die Schärfe nehmen.

Wenn ich am OLED 4k Material konsumiere, dann meist eigtl. nur von Youtube. Reportagen, Wissensmagazine, Auto, Motorrad, MTB, Weltraum usw.
Solches Material ist super anzuschauen, da kann man sich selbst 1Meter vor den TV setzen und eintauchen, wie im IMAX


----------



## colormix (28. März 2019)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Zugegeben viele Filme liegen nicht nativ in 4k vor sondern allenfalls in 2k (wobei man da immer noch profitiert), aber es gibt zahlreiche Filme und Serien die mit 4k und HDR viel Spaß machen.



Mein Film Geschmack  hat sich vom Jugendlicher bis heute nicht verändert, es gibt grade mal zwei Filme die mich in 4K interessieren würden und kleine Serien,



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wenn ich am OLED 4k Material konsumiere, dann meist eigtl. nur von Youtube. Reportagen, Wissensmagazine, Auto, Motorrad, MTB, Weltraum usw.
> S


ich schaue oft DMAX was vergleichbares gibt es in UHD nicht .

Hatte auch mal überlegt es zu wagen einen Guten 4K  Beamer, schnell wieder davon weg  zu teuer kaum Inhalte, es lohnt leider nicht,
beim Beamer würde das ja Richtig Sinn machen  wenn man es im 70 oder 80 Zoll Format schaut 4K.


----------



## warawarawiiu (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Mein Film Geschmack  hat sich vom Jugendlicher bis heute nicht verändert, es gibt grade mal zwei Filme die mich in 4K interessieren würden und kleine Serien,
> 
> 
> ich schaue oft DMAX was vergleichbares gibt es in UHD nicht .
> ...



Das Problem ist einfach, dass du im Gegensatz zu den Usern hier die sich Pro-4k auessern, keinerlei Erfahrung mit 4k gemacht hast (ausser deinen billo-sat-Sendern) - das entzieht dir zwar nicht das Recht auf eine eigene Meinung zum Thema 4k, allerdings sehr wohl die Kompetenz.


Kurz gesagt: du schreibst bzw. sprichst über etwas wovon du kaum bis keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## colormix (28. März 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass du im Gegensatz zu den Usern hier die sich Pro-4k auessern, keinerlei Erfahrung mit 4k gemacht hast (ausser deinen billo-sat-Sendern) - das entzieht dir zwar nicht das Recht auf eine eigene Meinung zum Thema 4k, allerdings sehr wohl die Kompetenz.
> 
> 
> Kurz gesagt: du schreibst bzw. sprichst über etwas wovon du kaum bis keine Ahnung hast.



Der unterschied  ist das ich seit 2014 Sat TV über Astra 19.2 habe  und seit  Mitte 2015  zwei UHD Sat fähige Receiver und hin  und wieder auch mal die UHD Test Sender geschaut hatte und dabei stets vor dem TV gut eingepennt war  und heute diese UHD Sender alle gelöscht habe weil diese mir keinen Mehrwert bringen !
Zu mal es auch im Kabel TV Vodafone keinen einzigen UHD 4K Sender gibt  und auch nicht kommen wird,
sich dadurch auch eine Extra Anschaffung eines 4K HDMI Switch erübrigt hat der Voll HD tut es im Voll HD Format auch .
Ich brauche eigendlich  diese 4K Geräte nur wegen der H265 Komprimierung ncht wegen UHD Inhalte,
das  mit TV Inhalten war mal zum ausprobieren .


----------



## Venom89 (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der unterschied  ist das ich seit 2014 Sat TV über Astra 19.2 habe  und seit  Mitte 2015  zwei UHD Sat fähige Receiver und hin  und wieder auch mal die UHD Test Sender geschaut hatte und dabei stets vor dem TV gut eingepennt war  und heute diese UHD Sender alle gelöscht habe weil diese mir keinen Mehrwert bringen !
> Zu mal es auch im Kabel TV Vodafone keinen einzigen UHD 4K Sender gibt  und auch nicht kommen wird,
> sich dadurch auch eine Extra Anschaffung eines 4K HDMI Switch erübrigt hat der Voll HD tut es im Voll HD Format auch .



Damit bestätigst du doch seine Aussage! 
Du hast überhaupt keine erfahrung mit 4K Inhalten. Zum einen weil du nur Steinzeit TV schaust und dir zusätzlich noch der 4K fähige Bildschirm fehlt.


----------



## FetterKasten (28. März 2019)

Testsender sind wie der Name schon sagt, ja nicht unbedingt da den Zuschauer stundenlang vor den Bildschirm zu fesseln. ^^

Aber selbst über Astra gibts doch im Free TV ganz wenige 4k Sender. Zb. Fashion TV 4k für die Frauen 
Klar dafür lohnt sich speziell kein 4k TV, da muss man schon auch auf andere Quellen zurückgreifen.

Was aber im Free TV gut ist, ist Servus TV, weil die wenigstens ein 1080i Signal haben, im Gegensatz zu den ganzen anderen, die meist gerade mal 720p sind.
Auf Servus TV ist es jetzt ein richtiger Genuss Moto GP anzuschauen.


----------



## colormix (28. März 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Damit bestätigst du doch seine Aussage!
> Du hast überhaupt keine erfahrung mit 4K Inhalten. Zum einen weil du nur Steinzeit TV schaust und dir zusätzlich noch der 4K fähige Bildschirm fehlt.



ich habe schon mehrfach Mitgeteilt das die s.g. Mediatheken  dessen Inhalt nicht meinem Geschmack entspricht und nur weil das bisschen 4K schaue ich mir keine langweiligen Inhalte an nur weil es in 4K ist,
da  ist mir selbst ein Alter besser SD Film im TV lieber .

nicht jeder hat auch Lust durch das ganze Zimmer und Wohnung Extra Kabel zu ziehen nur dafür das der TV mit dem Internet verbunden ist wo man auch noch ausspioniert  wird > mal Richtig informieren .


----------



## colormix (28. März 2019)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Testsender sind wie der Name schon sagt, ja nicht unbedingt da den Zuschauer stundenlang vor den Bildschirm zu fesseln. ^^
> .


Fashion 4K,Insight UHD, RTL UHD, Travelxp 4k sind schon lange keine Test Sender mehr, auch UHD1 by Astra HD+ ist in dem Sinne kein Test Sender mehr da läuft ein Richtens Programm schon seit einer weile ,
morgen z.b. von 00.15 bis 00.20 Kabel 1 Live, nur zwischen durch  mal kleine Test  Sendungen .
bevor posten erst am Richtig informieren,


----------



## Venom89 (28. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich habe schon mehrfach Mitgeteilt das die s.g. Mediatheken  dessen Inhalt nicht meinem Geschmack entspricht und nur weil das bisschen 4K schaue ich mir keine langweiligen Inhalte an nur weil es in 4K ist,
> da  ist mir selbst ein Alter besser SD Film im TV lieber .



Ja ja alles was du nicht haben kannst ist blöd. Kennen wir bereits. Schwätzer 



> nicht jeder hat auch Lust durch das ganze Zimmer und Wohnung Extra Kabel zu ziehen nur dafür das der TV mit dem Internet verbunden ist



WLAN existiert in deinem Universum noch nicht. Stimmt sorry. 



> wo man auch noch ausspioniert  wird > mal Richtig informieren .



Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich.


----------



## colormix (29. März 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Ja ja alles was du nicht haben kannst ist blöd. Kennen wir bereits. Schwätzer
> 
> 
> WLAN existiert in deinem Universum noch nicht. Stimmt sorry.
> ...



Mach du dich nicht lächerlich , ich  hatte grade eine Sport Sendung auf UHD 1 geschaut  die fast Zeitgleich auf Kabel 1 HD lief   mal hin und her geschaltet  kein Unterschied zwischen UHD und HD und die Ton  Spur Dolby fehlte  bei UHD1 auch da wird nur in Stereo gesendet , 
du hast offenbar kein Sat und nur Kabel wo es ausschließlich nur SD TV gibt und wenn man dann mal besseres UHD sieht Online ist das ein Unterschied, dir aber der   Vergleich wohl ganz fehlt zu guten HD Inhalten , 
nicht alles wo UHD drauf steht ist  auch UHD drin das meiste sind HD Mogelpackungen das ist bei HD auch  nicht viel anderes meist nur besseres SD .

Mein Receiver zeigt   zusätzlich die Aktuelle Video Bit Rate  mit an,  da kann man schön sehen was mit dem Inhalten HD/UHD  tatsächlich   los ist,
bei Guter UHD Qualität geht es  bis 20/25.00 hoch  das ist eher selten .


----------



## Narbennarr (29. März 2019)

Du legst dir das alles schon aber sehr passend zurecht...

Von "es gibt kaum 4k Inhalte" über "es gibt keine die mich interessieren" zu "spionage" und dann die mangelnde qualität auf den UHD-Testsendern, wo meist nur Sendungen parrallel im upscaling laufen...

Ich mach' mir die Welt - widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt


----------



## colormix (29. März 2019)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Du legst dir das alles schon aber sehr passend zurecht...
> 
> Von "es gibt kaum 4k Inhalte" über "es gibt keine die mich interessieren" zu "spionage" und dann die mangelnde qualität auf den UHD-Testsendern, wo meist nur Sendungen parrallel im upscaling laufen...
> 
> Ich mach' mir die Welt - widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt



Wie ich schon sagte online gibt es nichts an Filmen groß was mich interessieren würde und nur wegen 4K schaue ich mir sicherlich keine langweiligen Inhalte an ,
nur weil es in 4K ist und Serien interessieren mich z.b. überhaupt nicht , 

deine Inakzeptanz das auch Leute  gibt die einen anderen Film Geschmack haben .


----------



## blautemple (29. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> deine Inakzeptanz das auch Leute  gibt die einen anderen Film Geschmack haben .



Wer im Glashaus sitzt usw.
Kennst du, oder?


----------



## Venom89 (29. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte online gibt es nichts an Filmen groß was mich interessieren würde und nur wegen 4K schaue ich mir sicherlich keine langweiligen Inhalte an ,
> nur weil es in 4K ist und Serien interessieren mich z.b. überhaupt nicht ,



Hör doch auf zu erzählen. Man ließt bei dir (wenn man es denn entziffern kann) nur mimimi. 

Dein Internetzugang lässt diese "langweiligen" Inhalte nicht zu. Das scheint dich ja auch überhaupt nicht zu stören, deswegen feuerst du auch bei jeder Gelegenheit gegen alle Provider und die Politik.  

Eins kann ich dir sagen, dieses langweilige Zeug hat Fernsehen für mich und viele andere komplett obsolet gemacht. 
Meine 4K Bluray Sammlung übersteigt wahrscheinlich zusätzlich, dein Vorstellungsvermögen in Sachen Bildqualität. 

Habe aber auch keine Probleme mit meiner 450er Leitung. 



> deine Inakzeptanz das auch Leute  gibt die einen anderen Film Geschmack haben .



Das hat bei dir nichts mit Geschmack zu tun. 
Das ist purer Neid und Missgunst. 

Ps
Könntest du deinen Wortsalat evtl vorher sortieren? Das ist ja schlimm.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> deine Inakzeptanz das auch Leute  gibt die einen anderen Film Geschmack haben .



Was juckt mich dein Filmgeschmack, den ich btw. nicht mal kenne?


----------



## colormix (29. März 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Hör doch auf zu erzählen. Man ließt bei dir (wenn man es denn entziffern kann) nur mimimi.
> 
> Dein Internetzugang lässt diese "langweiligen" Inhalte nicht zu. Das scheint dich ja auch überhaupt nicht zu stören, deswegen feuerst du auch bei jeder Gelegenheit gegen alle Provider und die Politik.



Das kannst du doch gar nicht beurteilen und das steht dir auch nicht zu,
ich nutze schon lange Wlan vom Nachbarn für so was mit  und Online ist da nichts in 4K , Maxdone hat einige Filme die interessieren die sind  Alle von SD bis HD nichts in UHD ! Netflix hat überhaupt keine Inhalte die  interessieren , Amazone kommt nicht in Frage kleine Lust auf dieses Stick und einer weiteren Fernbedienung


----------



## P2063 (29. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich nutze schon lange Wlan vom Nachbarn



Das ist dann vermutlich auch der Grund, warum keine UHD taugliche Bandbreite am Endgerät ankommt. Verbindugsgeschwindigkeit selbst wenn die Signalqualität noch gut genug sein sollte hat ja nur wenig mit der tatsächlichen Datenrate zu tun.



colormix schrieb:


> Netflix hat überhaupt keine Inhalte die  interessieren



Netflix: Alle 4K Filme und Serien (UEbersicht) bzw 4K Netflix - Was laeuft aktuell in 4K? Check unsere Liste

Und die Listen sind nicht vollständig. Also wenn du weder action, noch dokus, noch drama, noch comedy, noch anime, noch sport, noch autos, noch scifi, noch fantasy, noch thriller, noch horror, noch das Kinderprogramm magst... was bleibt denn dann noch übrig? Dann kannst du auch in den Wald gehen und Beeren sammeln statt dich hier zu beschweren.

Du kannst ja gerne eine Abneigung dagegen haben, weil es dir nicht genug Content in dir genügender Qualität gibt das deinen mageren Interessen entspricht. Aber dann verallgemeiner das nicht zu einem generellen es würde garnichts geben und das wenige das ist gäbe wäre schrott.

Natürlich sind nicht plötzlich alle Filme und Serien perfekt in UHD geremasterd, vor allem vieles aus den 90ern und 2000ern was nun mal nicht in gut abscannbarem analogen Material vorliegt sondern nur digital in PAL oder NTSC Auflösung gedreht wurde. Aber deswegen muss man doch nicht denen die es interessiert den aktuellen UHD Markt mies machen.


----------



## colormix (29. März 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> Das ist dann vermutlich auch der Grund, warum keine UHD taugliche Bandbreite am Endgerät ankommt. Verbindugsgeschwindigkeit selbst wenn die Signalqualität noch gut genug sein sollte hat ja nur wenig mit der tatsächlichen Datenrate zu tun.



Schon mal was von HEVC H265 gehört ?
da verbraucht UHD keine sonderlich hohe Bandbreite etwa gleich wie Voll HD in H264 .
Komm auf die Komprimierungsrate an wie es gesendet wird , die  4k UHD Sender laufen alle mit  HEVC H265.


----------



## P2063 (29. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Schon mal was von HEVC H265 gehört ?
> da verbraucht UHD keine sonderlich hohe Bandbreite etwa gleich wie Voll HD in H264 .



Das ist so pauschal nicht richtig, H.265 kann je nach Tier bei UHD für eine maximale Datenrate zwischen 25 und 800 Mbit/s spezifiziert sein. In der Praxis ist es nur rund 25% "sparsamer" als H.264. Maximale Datenrate hat erstmal nicht viel mit der tatsächlichen/durchschnittlichen zu tun.



colormix schrieb:


> Komm auf die Komprimierungsrate an wie es gesendet wird , die  4k UHD Sender laufen alle mit  HEVC H265.


auch das ist falsch, über Sat wird zum Beispiel UHD in H.264 gesendet, weil man da die Bandbreite halt einfach hat und das Format im Vergleich zu H.265 bei identischer Kompression zu weniger Artefakten, Farbverlaufstörungen und Moire Effekten neigt.


----------



## colormix (29. März 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> auch das ist falsch, über Sat wird zum Beispiel UHD in H.264 gesendet, weil man da die Bandbreite halt einfach hat und das Format im Vergleich zu H.265 bei identischer Kompression zu weniger Artefakten, Farbverlaufstörungen und Moire Effekten neigt.



Ich würde sagen du hast k.A,
Alle UHD Sender via Sat Senden im  HEVC H265 und bei DVB T2 "HD" in HD 1080/p nur  das  ist von anfang an so und nicht anderes ,
SD und HD Sender sind H264 .

Was willst du mir hier schon wieder einreden, ich kann die Bandbreite auslesen unter Status meines TV Receivers und auch das Gesamte Format ,
jetzt wirst du sicherlich auch gleich Behaupten,
 Alle Receiver (Technisat bis 4K VU+ )  zeigen falsch an und lügen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. März 2019)

4k ist nicht gleich 4k. Je höher die Bandbreitenanforderung, desto besser ist die Qualität des Signals.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. März 2019)

Wenn man totkomprimiertes 4k Material als Referenz nimmt, ja dann hat er recht, da bringt 4k nix  Ab hey, das Wunderwerk H265 machts möglich! Brilliantes Bild , gestreamt bei 2kbit direkt vom Nachbarn. 
Es ist aber zu geil, wie er nur auf die ihm passenden Aussagen reagiert  Da wären wir auch wieder beim mangelnden 4k Material. Netflix ist ja alles doof, amazon will ich net und bluray ist ja voll teuer - jo dann bieten die dreieinhalb SAT Sender echt nix!

Ach Herrlich. Bin gespannt was hier noch so kommt, ich geh jetzt erstmal zum Bauern nebenan und frag ob ich sein WLAN anzapfen kann


----------



## colormix (29. März 2019)

Bei den Streaminganbietern steht nicht bei ob Daten Komprimiert  wird oder ob es 1:1 ist ?
die meisten Receiver sind nicht in der  Lage das überhaupt anzuzeigen , so sitzt du vielleicht vor deinem TV und  bist  im  Glauben das es nicht komprimiert wird und die komprimieren dann trotzdem , 
es gibt unzählige Arten/ Parameter für das Komprimieren von Video Material bevor es raus geht ins Kabel  ,
kann mir gut vorstellen das die sehr wohl komprimieren um  Kosten und Taffic zu sparen ,

Ein brauchbarer UHD Beamer ab 4999€  aufwerte darunter ist billig Kram mit zu schwachen Licht und Birnen mit  zu geringer Lebensdauer  .

Netflix ist für meinem Geschmack sehr langweilig und Netflix vertritt  auch heute noch die Auffassung das man dem  Kino  keine Konkurrenz machen will, etwas Weltfremd das ganze,   wer geht  denn heute noch groß  ins Kino wenn man zu  hause alles hat .
Ich will  Online Neue und Gute  Kino Filme sehen  und nicht irgendwelcher   Abgestandener  Alten  Kram  den ich auch im TV Programme ohne Zusatz Kosten schon gesehen  in HD aufgenommen  hatte .


----------



## Wenzman (29. März 2019)

Ach Leute, streitet euch doch nicht . 

Ich habe eben das 1. mal den acer h6810 getestet. War erstmal etwas schockiert, weil er ein absolut penetrantes hochfrequentes Pfeifen von sich gegeben hat. So unangenehm, dass ich ihn schon zurückschicken wollte. Dann hab ich ihn von der Deckenhalterung genommen und auf den Tisch gestellt und dann wars plötzlich weg, also lag wohl an der Deckenhalterung. Werd mir dann wohl mal einen Tripod organisieren. 

Bild war ich auch erstmal skeptisch. Ich saß aber auch zu nah dran. Bei 100 '' mit ca. 4 Metern Abstand wurde das Bild dann deutlich besser. Kommt auch ziemlich auf das Material an. Breaking Bad auf Netflix in 4k sah grässlich aus. Altered Carbon und diese neue Formel 1 Doku, beide mit HDR aber ziemlich ziemlich gut. 4k kann er aufjedenfall darstellen. TI Pixelshift fällt mmn nicht auf.

Positiv auch, dass überhaupt kein "DLP Effekt" aufgekommen ist, also dass man die Farben Rot Grün und Blau sieht. War bei meinem alten Infocus ganz schlimm, hier ist esm ir nicht 1x aufgefallen. 

Von den Schwarzwerten und Farben her kann es natürlich nicht mit einem OLED mithalten. Sah ein bisschen aus wie die 2018er Samsung LED Tv's (LCD/LED). Schwarz ist eher ein dunkles Grau. 
Obwohl er 4k packt und das Ganze scharf ist, ist es auf Grund der Größe natürlich auch nicht so scharf wie auf einem 55'' TV. Dafür halt das richtig tolle Kinofeeling auf 100'' + . 

Bin alles in Allem für 900€ zufrieden und werd ihn behalten. In einem Jahr wenn HDMI 2.1 so langsam am kommen ist werde ich mri dann auch mal die OLEDS anschauen. Vielen Dank für die Meinungen .


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das kannst du doch gar nicht beurteilen und das steht dir auch nicht zu,
> ich nutze schon lange Wlan vom Nachbarn für so was


Ist klar. Und für alles andere nutzt Du dann freiwillig Deinen berühmten Surfstick oder sendest ein Fax.


----------



## Narbennarr (30. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> kann mir gut vorstellen das die sehr wohl komprimieren um  Kosten und Taffic zu sparen



Natürlich wird da komprimiert und das nicht zu knapp, aber laut dir verbaucht das ja eh kaum bandbreite. (was quatsch ist, gilt auch für sat) Man sieht sofort, dass da komprimiert wurde, wenn man mit UHD-BD vergleicht. Sky ist da besonders schlimm. Netflix bietet aber meist eine gute bis sehr gute Quali, genau wie amazon. Bestätigt aber wieder die Ansicht, dass du dich damit überhaupt nicht beschäftigt hast und gar nicht weißt, worüber du redest.



colormix schrieb:


> Netflix ist für meinem Geschmack sehr langweilig und Netflix vertritt auch heute noch die Auffassung das man dem Kino keine Konkurrenz machen will, etwas Weltfremd das ganze, wer geht denn heute noch groß ins Kino wenn man zu hause alles hat .
> Ich will Online Neue und Gute Kino Filme sehen und nicht irgendwelcher Abgestandener Alten Kram den ich auch im TV Programme ohne Zusatz Kosten schon gesehen in HD aufgenommen hatte .



Du bist echt der Wahnsinn. Paar Seiten vorher hieß es noch dein Filmgeschmack habe sich seit deiner Jugend nicht verändert jetzt ist Netflix nicht aktuell genug? Ist btw auch mal wieder ein Hinweiß, dass du mit dem Programmangebot der Streamingdienste gar nicht beschäftigt hast und jetzt auch noch mit irgendwelchen verquirlten Slogans argumentierst.

Habe selten jemand gesehen, der sich so im Kreis dreht und dabei selbst beißt


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2019)

Es gibt sogar einen Streamingdienst für "richtiges" Kinoprogramm, also in erster Linie Arthouse.
MUBI: Filme schauen und entdecken


----------



## Venom89 (30. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Mach du dich nicht lächerlich





> ich  hatte grade eine Sport Sendung auf UHD 1 geschaut  die fast Zeitgleich auf Kabel 1 HD lief   mal hin und her geschaltet  kein Unterschied zwischen UHD und HD und die Ton  Spur Dolby fehlte  bei UHD1 auch da wird nur in Stereo gesendet



Halten wir fest, die Unterschiede in der Bildqualität im Totkomprimierten TV zwischen 1080P und 2160P existieren quasi nicht. Das hast du mit deinem Voll HD (ist das eine neue Größe?) Monitor nun bewiesen 
Ich weiß gar nicht was du mit einer Dolby Tonspur überhaupt willst.  Für deine Soundbar reicht wohl stereo. 



> du hast offenbar kein Sat und nur Kabel wo es ausschließlich nur SD TV gibt



Was soll denn dieses rumgelüge? 



> und wenn man dann mal besseres UHD sieht Online ist das ein Unterschied, dir aber der   Vergleich wohl ganz fehlt zu guten HD Inhalten ,
> nicht alles wo UHD drauf steht ist  auch UHD drin das meiste sind HD Mogelpackungen das ist bei HD auch  nicht viel anderes meist nur besseres SD .



Du hast nicht mal die Möglichkeit 4K nativ anzuzeigen, aber ich bin derjenige keine guten HD Inhalte kennt? 
Logisch. 



> Mein Receiver zeigt   zusätzlich die Aktuelle Video Bit Rate  mit an,  da kann man schön sehen was mit dem Inhalten HD/UHD  tatsächlich   los ist,
> bei Guter UHD Qualität geht es  bis 20/25.00 hoch  das ist eher selten .



Selbst eine FullHD bluray hat eine höhere Bitrate. 



colormix schrieb:


> die letzten von fast 100




Da sieht man wieder einmal, wie du dir selber widersprichst. Da sieht man schön deinen alternativen Filmgeschmack. 
So etwas hat natürlich keiner. Nur bambus TV.  



> Das kannst du doch gar nicht beurteilen und das steht dir auch nicht zu,
> ich nutze schon lange Wlan vom Nachbarn für so was mit und Online ist da nichts in 4K



Ach und was ist mit deinem Eplus surf Stick? 
Du solltest dich mal für eine Geschichte entscheiden. 



> Maxdone hat einige Filme die interessieren die sind Alle von SD bis HD nichts in UHD ! Netflix hat überhaupt keine Inhalte die interessieren , Amazone kommt nicht in Frage kleine Lust auf dieses Stick und einer weiteren Fernbedienung



Missgunst in Reinform.


----------



## colormix (30. März 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Halten wir fest, die Unterschiede in der Bildqualität im Totkomprimierten TV zwischen 1080P und 2160P existieren quasi nicht. Das hast du mit deinem Voll HD (ist das eine neue Größe?) Monitor nun bewiesen
> I.



Du verdrehst gerne mal was ?
türlich gibt es Unterschiede erhebliche nur ist vieles gar nicht wirklich in UHD was den Leuten als UHD suggeriert wird, wenn du das nicht siehst ich sehe diese Unterschiede ,  bei den  HD Sachen ist es    oft  auch so  besseres SD keine echte HD Qualität   . 
Die Leute die vom Kabel SD TV kommen und erstmalig dieses UHD sehen was in diesem Fall oft kein Echtes UHD ist die merken das  gar nicht   weil ja oben das Logo so scharf  ist *g*.

Beim Beamer wüsste ich heute  nicht was ich kaufen würde , ein 4K macht da klar Sinn für Zukünftige Inhalte die vielleicht mal kommen werden und man einen Banner auch lange nutzen,   hält länger als ein TV weil  man die Bieren wechseln kann  ist aber sehr teuer,
die billigen taugen nichts  und dann anstatt einen teuren UHD  lieber einen guten Voll HD Beamer kaufen ? Einen Beamer muss man sich auf jedenfall vor dem Kauf selber an kucken wenn  man das Produkt nicht kennt wie die Bildqualität Helligkeit und Kontrast ist .


----------



## Venom89 (30. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Du verdrehst gerne mal was ?



Was habe ich denn "verdreht"? 
Das dein Monitor nur 1080P wiedergeben kann? 

Das du auf den Rest nicht eingehst sagt schon alles  



> türlich gibt es Unterschiede erhebliche nur ist vieles gar nicht wirklich in UHD was den Leuten als UHD suggeriert wird, wenn du das nicht siehst ich sehe diese Unterschiede ,  bei den  HD Sachen ist es    oft  auch so  besseres SD keine echte HD Qualität



Ich interessiere mich nicht für das normale TV Programm. Dieses System ist einfach überholt. 



> Die Leute die vom Kabel SD TV kommen und erstmalig dieses UHD sehen was in diesem Fall oft kein Echtes UHD ist die merken das  gar nicht   weil ja oben das Logo so scharf  ist



 Das macht deine falsch Aussagen nicht richtiger. 



> Beim Beamer wüsste ich heute  nicht was ich kaufen würde , ein 4K macht da klar Sinn für Zukünftige Inhalte die vielleicht mal kommen werden



Es gibt schon mehr als genug Inhalte! Wie kann man denn nur so verblendet sein? 



> und man einen Banner auch lange nutzen,   hält länger als ein TV weil  man die Bieren wechseln kann  ist aber sehr teuer,



Das ist absoluter Quatsch.


----------



## colormix (30. März 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Es gibt schon mehr als genug Inhalte! Wie kann man denn nur so verblendet sein?
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist absoluter Quatsch.



Der hier  verblendet  ist bist eher du, du willst den Leuten einreden das TV sei
nicht zeitgemäß 
(merke es gibt eine menge Inhalte die im Internet so nicht angeboten werden , s.g. Mediatketen Speichern Filme nur  wenige  Wochen dann weg ),
dann  unterstellst du mir,  ich hätte von  UHD keine Ahnung du  selber nicht man mal die Unterschiede zwischen H264 und H265 nicht  kennst und behausten dann auch noch die UHD Sender würden nicht in H265 senden,
so einen Stuss den du hier verbreitest habe ich schon lange  nicht mehr im Internet gelesen ,
ich habe jetzt auch keine Lust weiter deinen ganze Spam hier nicht korrekt zu zitieren 

und halte dich bitte  aus meinen Beitragen fern , es zwingt dich keiner da zu lesen  und zu posten .


----------



## fipS09 (30. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der hier  verblendet  ist bist eher du, du willst den Leuten einreden das TV sei
> nicht zeitgemäß


Du bist der einzige der das immer als Angriff sieht. Es ist halt nunmal ein Fakt das die lineare Nutzung stetig abnimmt und die Video on Demand Services boomen.


> „Das klassische Fernsehen verliert seine große Bedeutung“, sagt Timm Lutter vom Digitalverband Bitkom. „Die Zukunft gehört Streamingdiensten und Mediatheken. Die Fernsehzuschauer emanzipieren sich von passiven Verbrauchern zu aktiven Nutzern, die ihr TV-Programm selber bestimmen.“ Die Zuschauer sahen 2018 im Tagesdurchschnitt so wenig „klassisch“ fern wie seit zehn Jahren nicht: 217 Minuten. 2011 waren es noch 225. Und für die jüngere Zielgruppe der 14- bis 29-Jährigen ist „Fernsehen“ nur noch ein Nischenthema: Nur ein Drittel nutzte im vergangenen Jahr überhaupt lineares Fernsehen, also mit festem Schema und starren Anfangszeiten. Das waren 25 Prozent weniger als im Vorjahr. Gleichzeitig stieg die Streamingnutzung an – um fast exakt jene 25 Prozent.


Alleine der letzte Satz, nur jeder Dritte zwischen 14-29 hat überhaupt lineares Fernsehen geschaut. Das mag bei der aktuellen Gruppe derer die mit 3 TV Programmen aufgewachsen sind noch anders aussehen, aber es zeigt doch klar in welche Richtung es geht. Das ist auch keine Meinung die Venom irgendwie exklusiv hätte, dazu gibt es Zahlen und Studien. Die Liste der News zu diesem Thema ist unendlich lang, quasi alle außer den Senderchefs prognostizieren dem linearen Fernsehen keine rosige Zukunft.
Wie Streamingdienste das klassische Fernsehen bedrohen
Siegeszug der Streamingdienste - Klassisches Fernsehen verliert Zuschauer – HAZ – Hannoversche Allgemeine
Streamingdienste werden immer beliebter – klassisches Fernsehen verliert
TV im Umbruch: Streamingdienste immer beliebter, klassisches Fernsehen verliert | heise online
Unaufhaltsam: Streaming loest das lineare Fernsehen ab - Serien News - FILMSTARTS.de

Aber damit jetzt auch mal genug Offtopic, das können wir gerne in einem passenden Thread erörtern


----------



## colormix (31. März 2019)

Ein 1.3 Jahre Alter Zeitungs-Artikel Hannover Presse naja  schlimm das es Google   gibt und  immer so was mit Copy/Paste .
Es sind nur 20 %   die Video on Demand,  Mediatheken  nutzen. 

Das Kino hat Öffnungszeiten.
Die Mediatheken haben Nutzungszeiten wie lange ein  Film verfügbar ist.,
Das  Lineare  TV hat Sendezeiten   funktioniert auch wenn dein Internet Anschluss mal paar Tage/Wochen nicht geht  haste das schon gewusst ?
Diese Hz4 Inhalte kucke ich mir generell nie an es wird gezielt aufgenommen.

Es geht doch hier gar nicht um das  Thema   sondern 
ab OLED  TV vs Beamer da bin  auch am suchen  und überlegen ob es etwas Größer sein darf,
Fakt  ist  Gute 4K Beamer sind mir noch zu teuer  für das Geld bekomme ich schon fast einen Neuen Klein Wagen , Voll HD  Beamer ? 
 OLED  TV  ?
Am Liebsten wäre mir ein Guter super Großer  IPS 4K Monitor von LG  55 Zoll oder 60  mit 4 x HDMI der nicht teuer als 1200 € ist , gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## fipS09 (31. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Am Liebsten wäre mir ein Guter super Großer  IPS 4K Monitor von LG  55 Zoll oder 60  mit 4 x HDMI der nicht teuer als 1200 € ist , gibt es leider nicht.


Das wurde dir zwar schon 100mal gesagt, aber nimm einfach einen TV mit IPS Panel wenn du das gerne möchtest. Für deine Dreambox - oder was auch immer - macht das keinen Unterschied ob du die an einen TV oder einen Monitor anschließt. Es sei denn man ist beim Fernsehen mittlerweile auf niedrigen Inputlag angewiesen.
Scheinbar ist googlen für dich zwar etwas schlechtes, aber ich empfehle dir die Unterschiede zwischen TVs und Monitoren trotzdem nachzuschlagen, notfalls in einer Enzyklopädie.

Auf den Rest deines Postings gehe ich mal nicht ein um nicht wieder ins Offtopic abzudriften


----------



## colormix (31. März 2019)

Wo wurde denn 100mal gesagt ?   ich habe auch keine  Dreambox .
Das mit dem Fernsehen haben die TV Anstalten schon       gemerkt  und die    bessern  sich  langsam .

Zum 2 x das ist hir nicht das Thema, 
hier geht es um eine Kaufentscheidung die mich vll auch etwas betrifft deshalb poste ich hier !

Ein Guter LG 55/60 Zoll IPS 4K wäre mich mich eine sehr gute Alternative zwischen  teurem 4K Beamer und OLED TV .


----------



## fipS09 (31. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich hatte auch  noch nie eine Dreambox  liest du hier vom Waschzettel etwa ab?


Deshalb das "- oder was auch immer -" da ich eben nicht genau weiß welchen Receiver du nutzt, dann ist es halt eine VU+, das war kein Angriff gegen dich, es würde auch für Netflix und Co. keinen Unterschied machen ob du einen TV oder einen Monitor nutzt, beides ist im Kern das gleiche und der Inputlag ziemlich egal.



colormix schrieb:


> Wo wurde denn 100mal gesagt ?  es  ist zwar  mitten in der Nacht aber etwas bei der Realität sollte man schon bleiben ohne was selber zu erfinden,
> ich glaube TV mäßig  bin ich schone eine ganze Ecke weiter als die  Meisten,
> ich bekomme auch Gute Filme im ÖR TV mit


100mal ist vielleicht ein bisschen überspitzt, aber an Neuen Monitor no Clouding und Blub sollte 43 bis 55 Zoll haben erinnerst du dich noch? 
Ja da bist du definitiv weiter als die meisten, IPS ist die Fernsehtechnik der Zukunft damit man den OLED nicht beim putzen versehentlich in der Mitte durchbricht 

Edit um auf deinen Edit einzugehen:



colormix schrieb:


> Zum 2 x das ist hir nicht das Thema,
> hier geht es um eine Kaufentscheidung die mich vll auch etwas betrifft deshalb poste ich hier !


Genau, deshalb dachte ich ich gehe auf deine Aussage ein, eigentlich sind Fernseher hier sehr wohl das Thema, was du damit machst ist mir letztendlich egal, Entschuldigung das ich dir ausreden wollte das lediglich Monitore "No Clouding und blub" haben können. Selbst wenn man versucht dir konstruktiv zu helfen siehst du das ganze noch als Angriff.
Ich versuchs noch ein letztes mal, wenn du unbedingt ein 55Zoll LG IPS 4K Panel möchtest, versuch es einfach mal bei den Fernsehern, deinem Receiver ist es schlicht egal ob er an einem TV oder einem Monitor hängt, der wurde sogar für TV Geräte konzipiert. Der Hauptvorteil eines Monitors ist der geringere Inputlag, durch die fehlenden Bildverbesserungen. Fürs Filme schauen macht das keinen Unterschied.


----------



## colormix (31. März 2019)

Auch einen VU+ habe ich nicht   das passt hier nicht    in   das Thema .
es  sind  nur 11 Beiträge wie   kommst  du   auf  100?
 OLED  haben keine   Clouding Probleme  dafür andere Probleme >>>  über Neue Modelle gibt   es keine Tests dazu das ist Tatsache .

Clouding Probleme hat kein Beamer und habe ich bei einem LG IPS Monitor noch  nie gesehen .

Welcher gute  4 K TV hat denn deiner Meinung nach  ein "gutes " IPS Panel  mit  no Clouding   ?


----------



## fipS09 (31. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Auch einen VU+ habe ich nicht   das passt hier nicht    in   das Thema .
> es  sind  nur 11 Beiträge wie   kommst  du   auf  100?
> OLED  haben keine   Clouding Probleme  dafür andere Probleme >>>  über Neue Modelle gibt   es keine Tests dazu das ist Tatsache .



Hab ich gerade im anderen Thread gelesen, wie gesagt vollkommen egal welcher Hersteller es nun wirklich ist. Einigen wir uns auf das Wort Receiver.
Du musst ja auch keinen OLED kaufen, wenn du gerne IPS möchtest ist das ja völlig okay, ich wollte dir nur sagen das es das was du suchst heute schon zu kaufen gibt. Für weniger als du ausgeben willst, zwingt dich ja keiner die zusätzlichen Features die du nicht benötigst zu nutzen. Hier mal die LG TVs mit 4K IPS Panel und mindestens 4 HDMI Anschlüssen:
Fernseher mit Hersteller: LG, Panel: IPS, Diagonale ab 55", Diagonale bis 65", Anzahl HDMI: ab 4x Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: Ich kann dir keinen spezifischen empfehlen, jeder davon kann Clouding haben oder nicht. Das ist ja der riesen Nachteil der IPS Panel, die Lotterie, man kann 3 mal das selbe Modell bestellen und jedes mal fallen die Probleme unterschiedlich stark aus. Vielleicht meldet sich hier ja noch jemand der dir einen bestimmten Geheimtipp mitteilen kann.


----------



## colormix (31. März 2019)

Die Panels von Monitoren sind immer besser als die vom TV  "von der Matrix z.b  ", 
  seltsamerweise   halten die  auch länger als die vom TV >> ist besseres Material  behaupte  ich einfach mal,
Von LG  gibt es  leider  nur  aktuell  nur  bis  43 Zoll  mit 4 x HDMI in , von Acer und HP lasse ich   lieber  die Finger weg .
OLED TV von LG da habe ich  mich nicht ran gewagt aber auch nichts schlechtes bis jetzt drüber gelesen  die Neueren Modelle -  hier würde es auch ein guter Voll HD gut tun,  4k besuche ich gleich nicht  zu wenig  4 k  Inhalte   .


----------



## Narbennarr (31. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die Panels von Monitoren sind immer besser als die vom TV  "von der Matrix z.b  ",
> seltsamerweise   halten die  auch länger als die vom TV >> ist besseres Material  behaupte  ich einfach mal,



was du so alles weißt


----------



## Venom89 (31. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der hier  verblendet  ist bist eher du, du willst den Leuten einreden das TV sei
> nicht zeitgemäß



Wo will ich hier irgendjemanden etwas einreden? 
Das ist ein Fakt, ob es dir passt oder nicht. 




> (merke es gibt eine menge Inhalte die im Internet so nicht angeboten werden , s.g. Mediatketen Speichern Filme nur  wenige  Wochen dann weg ),



Zum Beispiel? 



> dann  unterstellst du mir,  ich hätte von  UHD keine Ahnung



Da deine Monitore überhaupt kein 4K wiedergeben können, fehlt dir da jegliche Grundlage für eine Diskussion. 



> du  selber nicht man mal die Unterschiede zwischen H264 und H265 nicht  kennst und behausten dann auch noch die UHD Sender würden nicht in H265 senden,



Was unterstellst du mir denn hier? Ich nichts davon geschrieben 



> so einen Stuss den du hier verbreitest habe ich schon lange  nicht mehr im Internet gelesen ,
> ich habe jetzt auch keine Lust weiter deinen ganze Spam hier nicht korrekt zu zitieren



Genau, ich bin derjenige der Quatsch erzählt 



colormix schrieb:


> Ein 1.3 Jahre Alter Zeitungs-Artikel Hannover Presse naja  schlimm das es Google   gibt und  immer so was mit Copy/Paste .
> Es sind nur 20 %   die Video on Demand,  Mediatheken  nutzen.



2017 waren es monatlich schon über 24%. Weniger wird es nicht geworden sein  



> Das Kino hat Öffnungszeiten.
> Die Mediatheken haben Nutzungszeiten wie lange ein  Film verfügbar ist.,



Von welchen Mediatheken sprichst du denn schon wieder? Bei Netflix, Amazon usw wird auch mal aussortiert, aber das dauert  



> Das  Lineare  TV hat Sendezeiten   funktioniert auch wenn dein Internet Anschluss mal paar Tage/Wochen nicht geht



Tage und Wochen? Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen kommt so ein Quatsch dabei raus. 



> haste das schon gewusst ?



Ne 



> Diese Hz4 Inhalte kucke ich mir generell nie an es wird gezielt aufgenommen.



Also du nimmst gezielt Hz4 Inhalte auf? 




> Am Liebsten wäre mir ein Guter super Großer  IPS 4K Monitor von LG  55 Zoll oder 60  mit 4 x HDMI der nicht teuer als 1200 € ist , gibt es leider nicht.



Wieso muss es LG sein? 
Wieso muss es ips sein? 
Wieso müssen es 4 HDMI Schnittstellen sein? 



colormix schrieb:


> Wo wurde denn 100mal gesagt ?   ich habe auch keine  Dreambox .



Dann sag doch mal welche Geräte du besitzt. Dann müsste man nicht raten. 



> Das mit dem Fernsehen haben die TV Anstalten schon       gemerkt  und die    bessern  sich  langsam .



Das System an sich ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß, der Umschwung hätte schon viel eher beginnen müssen. 



> Zum 2 x das ist hir nicht das Thema,
> hier geht es um eine Kaufentscheidung die mich vll auch etwas betrifft deshalb poste ich hier !



Dann hör auf hier irgendwelche Geschichten zu erfinden, so etwas kann man nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen. Nachher glaubt es noch jemand. 



> Ein Guter LG 55/60 Zoll IPS 4K wäre mich mich eine sehr gute Alternative zwischen  teurem 4K Beamer und OLED TV .



Mit oled ist das überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen. Das sind wirklich extreme Unterschiede. 



colormix schrieb:


> Auch einen VU+ habe ich nicht   das passt hier nicht    in   das Thema .



Was hast du denn dann? 



> es  sind  nur 11 Beiträge wie   kommst  du   auf  100?
> OLED  haben keine   Clouding Probleme  dafür andere Probleme >>>  über Neue Modelle gibt   es keine Tests dazu das ist Tatsache .



Andere Probleme die dir aber gerade nicht einfallen oder wie? ^^



> Clouding Probleme hat kein Beamer und habe ich bei einem LG IPS Monitor noch  nie gesehen.



Hat dich das Backlight zu sehr geblendet? 



> Welcher gute  4 K TV hat denn deiner Meinung nach  ein "gutes " IPS Panel  mit  no Clouding   ?



Das ist leider immer mit Glück verbunden. Einen ips Bildschirm ohne jegliches BB habe ich noch nicht gesehen. 
Ich würde da eher auf VA setzen. 



colormix schrieb:


> seltsamerweise   halten die  auch länger als die vom TV >> ist besseres Material  behaupte  ich einfach mal,



Da glaube ich nicht dran. 



> Von LG  gibt es  leider  nur  aktuell  nur  bis  43 Zoll  mit 4 x HDMI in , von Acer und HP lasse ich   lieber  die Finger weg .



Das das Panel, trotzdem von LG kommt ist nicht unwahrscheinlich. 



> OLED TV von LG da habe ich  mich nicht ran gewagt aber auch nichts schlechtes bis jetzt drüber gelesen  die Neueren Modelle -  hier würde es auch ein guter Voll HD gut tun,



Full HD! 1080P! Nicht Voll ^^




> 4k besuche ich gleich nicht  zu wenig  4 k  Inhalte   .



Oh man.... In deiner kleinen Welt vielleicht.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. März 2019)

OLED hat Probleme im Near-Black-Bereich, ist trotzdem zig mal sauberer als LCDs.
Das LG IP kein Clouding oder so haben ist nur ein weiteres schönes Märchen aus diesem Thread...in Sachen Ausleichtung und Homogenität wischt ein OLED mit jedem LCD den Boden, gerade das ist von LCD LG ja keine Paradedisziplin


----------



## P2063 (1. April 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Bei den Streaminganbietern steht nicht bei ob Daten Komprimiert  wird oder ob es 1:1 ist ?


selbst das was du im Kino zu sehen bekommst ist komprimiertes Videomaterial, die DCI spezifiziert z.B. eine Datenrate von bis zu 250mbit/s und die Filmdistribution findet auf Festplatten zwischen 70 und 300GB statt. Schon eine UHD Bluray liefert je nach Anzahl der Schichten nur noch maximal 82-128Mbit/s. 

lediglich das Digital Intermediate ist unkomprimiert und da kommt man für 2 Stunden Film in Full HD oder 2k auf 1-2TB, in 4k/UHD sind es schon 5-6TB. Bei größerem Farbraum oder höherer Bildwiederholrate natürlich noch mal entsprechend mehr.

Und du ziehst ernsthaft 1:1 unkomprimiert für Streaming in betracht? Die Leitung über die das für einen Verbraucher zuverlässig funktioniert muss erst noch erfunden werden.

Die Unterschiede zwischen den Streaminganbietern kann man übrigens relativ einfach messen, in dem man den aktuellen Verbrauch auf dem Router anschaut, die meisten können das anzeigen. Und dann sieht man in der Tat, dass sich Netflix für ihren UHD Content mehr als doppelt so viel Bandbreite wie Amazon gönnt.


----------



## colormix (1. April 2019)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> OLED hat Probleme im Near-Black-Bereich, ist trotzdem zig mal sauberer als LCDs.
> Das LG IP kein Clouding oder so haben ist nur ein weiteres schönes Märchen aus diesem Thread...in Sachen Ausleichtung und Homogenität wischt ein OLED mit jedem LCD den Boden, gerade das ist von LCD LG ja keine Paradedisziplin



Das sieht dann so aus  , 
Bilder sagen mehr als Worte   Near-Black-Bereich - Google-Suche

Das meinst du , das ist natürlich nicht so schön ,
den  Near-Black Effekt  hatte ich mal bei einem 32 Zoll LCD TV vor ein paar Jahren  sah man  besonders stark bei Fußball beim Rasen  bei den Rasenflächen ,
das Sender Logo brannte sich auch manchmal ein, mittlerweile ist der TV entsorgt  darauf  zu schauen machte keinen Spaß .

Was Monitore   LG an geht ich habe zwei,
 einen 27 Zoll am PC  ca 5 Jahre Alt  und einen Neuen 31.5    als 2. TV Ersatz die beiden haben überhaupt keine Bild Macken   perfektes Bild egal in welcher Helligkeit und Farbstufe,  leider gibt es keine 55 Zoll Modelle das Größte  ist ein 4K 43  Zoll von LG.

Meine Überlegung ist derzeit     diesen  43   LG Monitor für das gewöhnliche   dazu einen HDMI Splitter und dazu noch einen Voll oder 4K  Beamer,
den Monitor für das Gewöhnliche ,
 den Beamer für  das   Film Vergnügen.


----------



## Wenzman (1. April 2019)

Ok komplette 180 Wende. 

Der Beamer hat, obwohl er nicht mehr an der Decke hing, fürchterlich hochfrequent gepfiffen. Ich habe mich schlau gemacht und das haben aktuell alle pixelshifter. Das bedeutet der Beamer muss weg und ich kann mir keinen anderen zulegen, was mich richtig enttäuscht hat, aber ich reagiere sehr empfindlich auf hohe frequenzen (wie ein Hund).

Also hab ich mir jetzt den neuen 2019er LG OLED gekauft in 55'' für 999€. Ich hoffe der ist nicht zu klein, aber ich rutsche mit der Couch auf 1,68 Meter ran (empfohlene Sichtfeld Distanz für 55'' in 4K).

Mann oh Mann wie kompliziert . Hat jemand von euch einen LG OLED und kann mir sagen, ob der TV einen optical bzw. toslink anschluss hat ? Müsste den TV nämlich über optical mit meinem AVR verbinden.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2019)

Mein alter LG TV und mein aktueller Philips OLED haben beide einen solche Ausgang, also schätze ich mal Die Chancen stehen ganz gut. 
Ansonsten kann dir Google aber sicher auch ein Bild der Anschlussseite liefern wenn du das genaue Modell eingibst.


----------



## colormix (1. April 2019)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Ok komplette 180 Wende.
> 
> 
> Also hab ich mir jetzt den neuen 2019er LG OLED gekauft in 55'' für 999€. Ich hoffe der ist nicht zu klein, aber ich rutsche mit der Couch auf 1,68 Meter ran (empfohlene Sichtfeld Distanz für 55'' in 4K).
> .



Das ist aber noch ein 2018 Modell die Neuen kommen erst im April/Mai 2019,
Toslink haben Alle das ist Standard , wo man  heute  eher einspart ist der Kopfhörer Analog Anschluss .

Pfeifenden Beamer das kann man reparieren Lüfter tauschen gegen einen mit gleicher Drehzahl  ,
die Bieren halten auch nicht   ewig   kann man  auch tauschen.


----------



## Wenzman (1. April 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das ist aber noch ein 2018 Modell die Neuen kommen erst im April/Mai 2019,
> Toslink haben Alle das ist Standard , wo man  heute  eher einspart ist der Kopfhörer Analog Anschluss .
> 
> Pfeifenden Beamer das kann man reparieren Lüfter tauschen gegen einen mit gleicher Drehzahl  ,
> die Bieren halten auch nicht   ewig   kann man  auch tauschen.



Leider nicht, hab sogar bei Acer angerufen, dass ist ein normales pixelshift geräusch was durch 100 hz vibration verursacht wird.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. April 2019)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Ok komplette 180 Wende.
> 
> Der Beamer hat, obwohl er nicht mehr an der Decke hing, fürchterlich hochfrequent gepfiffen. Ich habe mich schlau gemacht und das haben aktuell alle pixelshifter. Das bedeutet der Beamer muss weg und ich kann mir keinen anderen zulegen, was mich richtig enttäuscht hat, aber ich reagiere sehr empfindlich auf hohe frequenzen (wie ein Hund).
> 
> ...



Mit einem lg OLED hast du alles richtig gemacht.....wirst begeistert sein vom Bild.


----------



## Wenzman (1. April 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Mit einem lg OLED hast du alles richtig gemacht.....wirst begeistert sein vom Bild.


Ich hoffe es , aber was hältst du von 55'' bei 1,70m Abstand ?


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. April 2019)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es , aber was hältst du von 55'' bei 1,70m Abstand ?



Keine Ahnung ^^

Ich habe bei ca. 3 Metern sitza sta. D 65" bei meinem 2017er LG OLED.

Das Bild ist hervorragend und sehr viel näher wollt ich nicht dran sitzen weils sonst zu gross wird ^^

Ich denke bei deinem etwa halben sitz Abstand im Vergleich zu meinem passen die 55" bei dir perfekt.

Aber das mag halt jeder anders gerne. 

Gibt ja auch Leute die sitzen im Kino gerne ganz vorne in der ersten Reihe.... Die setzen sich auch zu Hause nur 1m von ihrem 80" TV entfernt


----------



## P2063 (2. April 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das sieht dann so aus  ,
> Bilder sagen mehr als Worte   Near-Black-Bereich - Google-Suche



das ist Vertical Banding und stellt absolut kein Problem dar, weil der Effekt mit steigenden Betriebsstunden abnimmt: Why you shouldn'''t check vertical banding out of the box : OLED

außerdem ist ein 5% grau Bild so ziemlich genau null praxisrelevant. Schon bei einem normalen gleichmäßigen einfarbigen Hintergrund zeigt es sich nicht mehr. Bei meinem AF9 hat es mich anfangs auch gestört, dass es im Menü von Prime Video leicht sichtbar war, ist aber mittlerweile völlig verschwunden und man kann den Effekt nur noch in besagten Testbildvideos erahnen.


----------

